
Ubuntu Xenial bcc/BPF - ingve
http://www.brendangregg.com/blog/2016-06-14/ubuntu-xenial-bcc-bpf.html
======
helper
Those are some sketchy install instructions. Add a trusted apt repo to some
random ip address that doesn't do package signing? Not cool.

Setup a PPA, its really not that hard.

~~~
brendangregg
Yes, we're going to get this setup as an Ubuntu snap, and should get moved to
the regular package repos as well.

